# Fertilizer Recommendation



## Kstawski (Aug 30, 2020)

So I got my soil test back and my sulfur is really low and I'm lower on a few nutrients.

I read @g-man Soil Remediation Guide. Since I overseeded a month ago an I wrong in thinking it's best to go with AMS 21-0-0 to address the sulphur and adjust the potassium next year? Or any other recommendations for this year/fertilizer next year?

Thanks!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, ammonium sulfate is a good fertilizer for you to use. It may also bring down the pH a bit. I would call the lab and ask about their recommendations. It is strange that your phosphorus is showing as optimum and yet they recommend some, but your potassium is medium and they don't recommend any. Boron is showing as optimum and they recommend some. Did you request the soil test for alkaline soil?


----------



## Kstawski (Aug 30, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> Yes, ammonium sulfate is a good fertilizer for you to use. It may also bring down the pH a bit. I would call the lab and ask about their recommendations. It is strange that your phosphorus is showing as optimum and yet they recommend some, but your potassium is medium and they don't recommend any. Boron is showing as optimum and they recommend some. Did you request the soil test for alkaline soil?


I thought their recommendations were odd too. This is my first time testing my in-laws lawn and I didn't know the PH beforehand. Is that something Waypoint can do, a test based on Alkaline soil?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, they use different extractants that are more appropriate for an alkaline soil. So next time request the SW1 instead of the S3M. The Tennessee Waypoint has it, the others don't.
https://waypointanalytical.com/SoilsMedia


----------



## Kstawski (Aug 30, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> Yes, they use different extractants that are more appropriate for an alkaline soil. So next time request the SW1 instead of the S3M. The Tennessee Waypoint has it, the others don't.
> https://waypointanalytical.com/SoilsMedia


Ah, thanks! I'll try that next year


----------

